# Some More Photography



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Just some more pictures of the animals I like to practice photography with!






This is my sister with her previous horse Star. 





Willow our rescue dog on her first ever swim!






This is George - my friends 7 year old spaniel.





This is Cora our old girl. She is now in doggy heaven with our previous dogs but she was a lovely subject


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 26, 2012)

H... You have a talent for catching great shots with animals. I have tried it a few times, and it is hard to do; good job.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are awesome pictures, HKay.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2012)

lovely pictures ^^


----------



## HKayG (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww - thank you all! (Please note that calling me Kay is fine!)


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

These are very good, Kay. That first image is a classic!


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you!

I do like black and white photos but i think you have to use them so carefully as people use it as a method of making their pictures look better when they're not good in the first place!


----------



## Cran (Sep 28, 2012)

Tell me you have more, so that I can dob you in to Motley Press.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh no! It's not good enough to go in there! 

I only do it so people can 'ahh' and 'ooh' over my pets


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

This is Harvey - We have our first Agility competition this Sunday!







And another one of George:







Hopefully i'll be having another shoot soon - planning one for next week with my kitty (However she doesn't often listen when I tell her to be there for a certain time, I may ask the horses instead) and with my two dogs. I'm tryiing to find some willing victims to let me borrow their pets, but alas, it hasn't happened yet!

All of my back dated stuff can be found here: PHOTORIPHIC | Wix.com


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the blue and yellow hue on that one.


----------



## Cran (Sep 28, 2012)

HKayG said:


> Oh no! It's not good enough to go in there!
> 
> I only do it so people can 'ahh' and 'ooh' over my pets


Oops - too late. 

And that latest one of Harvey is excellent.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 28, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I love the blue and yellow hue on that one.



Do you know, i didn't really notice the blue until you said - he does look lovely! (I am now planning to dye him - I think Garnier will do).



Cran said:


> Oops - too late.
> 
> And that latest one of Harvey is excellent.



You are too kind! Thank you very much.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 29, 2012)

That's an excellent pic of Harvey - you've captured his action and his expression wonderfully


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 29, 2012)

HKayG,

The photo's you have taken a very good. I don't shoot a lot of people, unless they are candid because people tend to do one of two things. They either recoil or play up for the camera and you don't capture them in their natural form. Animals on the other hand don't care and make great subjects. Occasionally I capture a person who comes out well. Your sister with her horse is a great BW contrast that permeates the love between man and beast for lack of a better phrase.

The contrast between Harvey and the water is also a great shot. One wonders what he's thinking as he bounds along. You should set yourself up a Flickr page.

Great stuff.


----------



## toddm (Oct 17, 2012)

nice pics - I'm really liking George - I love the expression on his face in the first pic

---todd


----------

